# Bong Jornales



## LAKANPOPOT (Dec 15, 2003)

I want to know if Datu Bong Jornales has a website? I have been looking could not find it. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2003)

Its currently under development.   http://arnismaster.org

Hopefully will be ready to go live in January.


----------

